# Bear Hunting Forum



## Al33 (Aug 25, 2009)

We now have one for those interested.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 25, 2009)

now I just need a bear to stroll by and a lot of "friends" to help me get it out--------------------------------------- REALLY A GREAT ADDITION TO THE CAMPFIRE----------- eddy


----------



## olhippie (Aug 25, 2009)

....Won't be long we'll have bear kills posted here. Georgia's bear are doing very well indeed! Lots of them out there.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 25, 2009)

Woo Hoo - Nuff Noise made - now Dana can help us show how it is done right... 

Ron


----------



## Jameshenry (Aug 26, 2009)

I've always wanted to do some bear hunting.But could not talk any of my friends into going i guess there all scared or something.But it's got to the point now where i'm willing to go by myself and if i were to get lucky just half to make several trips to pack the bear out.And the other problem is were to go?Can anybody give an ol'e boy some tips? Thanks...JAMES HENRY


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad to see it.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Aug 26, 2009)

olhippie said:


> ....Won't be long we'll have bear kills posted here. Georgia's bear are doing very well indeed! Lots of them out there.



OH MY thank god there just bears. I was afraid they were very big black panthers. Ian.. congrats on the march when I did it I hurt for days


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Cheezball...The guys all recovered very well after their "hike"
last Sat....Everyone slept really good that night, especially pnome...
There were huge ZZZZZZZZs coming from his tent 3 minutes after
he turned in !!!!
Thought it was a swarm of hornets !!!!


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 27, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Hey Cheezball...The guys all recovered very well after their "hike"
> last Sat....Everyone slept really good that night, especially pnome...
> There were huge ZZZZZZZZs coming from his tent 3 minutes after
> he turned in !!!!
> Thought it was a swarm of hornets !!!!



Hornets?!?!?!  I thought it was a Harley!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 27, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Hey Cheezball...The guys all recovered very well after their "hike"
> last Sat....Everyone slept really good that night, especially pnome...
> There were huge ZZZZZZZZs coming from his tent 3 minutes after
> he turned in !!!!
> Thought it was a swarm of hornets !!!!



Maybe it was me you heard from Houston, AL 



dertiedawg said:


> Hornets?!?!?!  I thought it was a Harley!!



Hah...  Wait til I get there, it'll sound like a Truck Stop at 7:00 AM when they fire up to roll out (All Night Long )

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 27, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> Hah...  Wait til I get there, it'll sound like a Truck Stop at 7:00 AM when they fire up to roll out (All Night Long )
> 
> Ron



I member dat!! Big ol diesel! I think thats why we didn't get any bears last year... you scared em off to the next county!!


----------



## pnome (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't snore.

That must have been a bear or something.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys i have been huntin deer for alot of years, but I have never taken a bear. But that seems to be the only thing we're getting pictures of at the club, (norther pickens county). So I thnk I may try to take one this year, But what do I do with it after I kill it!?!? I know that sounds like a stupid question, but do you field dress a bear just like a deer? Is the meat worth eating? Obviously I would skin it, but I would not want to just let the rest of the animal go to waste! Some opinions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

